# My car BNR34 v.spec II and R35 2009 from UAE DUBAI



## nismo4342 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello

this my cars GT-R 34 V,spec 11 and r35 from dubai


----------



## slacker (Dec 10, 2007)

Amazing R34 and its LHD!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Stunning,:bowdown1:
What LED rear lights do you have there? . .maker?


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

i love em both.


----------



## PimpHR (Sep 28, 2010)

LHD R34...like i want! =D
Awesome!


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

lovely r34


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

The R34 is gorgeous! The LED lights are the Nismo ones right?


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Both beautiful, especially your 34, last picture is tuff.


----------



## nismo4342 (Oct 1, 2010)

Multics said:


> The R34 is gorgeous! The LED lights are the Nismo ones right?



Yes, this is led lights nismo

Thanks


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Fantastic looking 34. Whats the spec ?
The 35 looks OK too.
Oh and welcome to the Forum.:thumbsup:


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

The 34 looks awesome :clap: :thumbsup:

Just don't get the hike about converting GTRs to LHD 

The GTR is a RHD car and I just don't get the reason for converting it as long as there's no need for it due to governmental regulations...

...IMHO this is something typical for a GTR, like the RB26. You also won't change the engine against some eco hybrid stuff just to save fuel or produce less emissions.

I'm living in a LHD country and never had any problems with driving my RHD GTR tho.

But these are just my 2 cents :nervous:


----------



## Dr Meat (Dec 13, 2007)

Some people live a shit life!:runaway:


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

the R34 looks so nicer than the R35...  really agressive and beautifull R34 :clap:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

we need more pictures!!!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> we need more pictures!!!


This..


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

What they just said !


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Perfectly looking R34!
Specs?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I'll take that R34 over the 5 any day!


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*.*

r34 all the way .
pics pics and interior pics :clap:


----------



## nismo4342 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you

Soon I'll bring a lot of pictures


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

I have always wondered who owned these cars, as id seen pictures from a while ago. Very nice, mate. The 34 looks awesome!


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

that 34 is perfect!

any engine bay shots ?


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

nice car, welcome to the forum.
The R34 is stunning.. ride height looks very very low though. no problems driving around with it like that???


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Lovely pics, bonnet on 34 is so sweet


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Austrian GTR said:


> The 34 looks awesome :clap: :thumbsup:
> 
> Just don't get the hike about converting GTRs to LHD
> 
> ...


His country only accept LHD cars.. thats why the convert.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Very nice! I would love and R34! Some more pictures need for sure!:wavey:


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A beautiful R-34


Terje.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

What a fantastic looking R34, gorgeous! :bowdown1: any more pics???


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

very nice r34


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

Stealth bomber of an R34! Nobody seems interested in the R35!


----------



## nismo4342 (Oct 1, 2010)

rasonline said:


> nice car, welcome to the forum.
> The R34 is stunning.. ride height looks very very low though. no problems driving around with it like that???




Sometimes


Thanks


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

When you got a 34 that looks that good the 35 wouldnt even get a look in. What a car.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Jags said:


> When you got a 34 that looks that good the 35 wouldnt even get a look in. What a car.


:thumbsup: Yes to that!!!


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Pretty much how i want my 34 to look! ... Absolutely stunning :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Two lovely cars you have, the 34 especially.


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

looking good, more please


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice car, what the spec on the 34?


----------



## G37Sam (Nov 12, 2012)

That's one beautiful stable you got there!

In the UAE, you can't register a car if it isn't LHD which is why R3X's are rare. Trust me, no one wants to go through the hassle of doing the conversion/installing a Nissan Firebird dashboard on a Skyline.


----------

